# How many U guys would respond to a FO profile



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

that had as her headline, USER. Yep, I just saw it.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't know, I could use a using now and then.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Like the gal around here that had "Trouble" airbrushed on her tailgate!

Smokin' hot little red-head, but ya gotta wonder.......................


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I tend to believe that when anyone says something negative about themselves, they either consciously or subconsciously believe it, and I do too.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5Mwig3VqXg[/ame]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

tamarackreg said:


> Like the gal around here that had "Trouble" airbrushed on her tailgate!
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin' hot little red-head, but ya gotta wonder.......................



I'm gonna die of something. A little redhead with "Trouble" on her tailgate sounds like a perfectly good way to go.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I need a pick up truck.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

At least she gets a vote for honesty! LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

A vote and thanks lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill, why do you hate farmers only . com so much?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What in the world makes you think I HATE it Laura? I don't. Havnt got any real feelings about IT, other than

They say they have picked profiles JUST for me. Then the profiles don't say anything about women being farmers for the most part

The women say they want men WAY younger than me. That being so, how can these profiles be JUST FOR ME.

It DOES aggravate me that they cause me to sift through women who aren't the least interested in someone my age. Ill see a dang good lookin gal, and when opening up her profile, besides her saying nothing about her farming skills, ect, she says, like, looking for men from 45 to 55.
IF they cant find women who are interested in men in my age group, I wish they would just quit sending me profiles TILL they can make up a listing of women interested in men of my age group, and grope LOL


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> What in the world makes you think I HATE it Laura? I don't. Havnt got any real feelings about IT, other than
> 
> They say they have picked profiles JUST for me. Then the profiles don't say anything about women being farmers for the most part


Where does it say they have picked profiles for you?



> The women say they want men WAY younger than me. That being so, how can these profiles be JUST FOR ME.
> 
> It DOES aggravate me that they cause me to sift through women who aren't the least interested in someone my age. Ill see a dang good lookin gal, and when opening up her profile, besides her saying nothing about her farming skills, ect, she says, like, looking for men from 45 to 55.
> IF they cant find women who are interested in men in my age group, I wish they would just quit sending me profiles TILL they can make up a listing of women interested in men of my age group, and grope LOL


Is there a way that you can fix that?
I set the age bracket 45-55 and when someone 'likes' my profile it shows, and they are as young as 30 and as old as 70.......but that's not a setting issue, that's just folks hitting the 'like' button w/o reading the profile.???


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They send out 2 types of notices.
#1 Where they pic 6 profiles they say they picked SPECIFICALLY for me

#2 The other is when they put on a pic of someone who has LIKED me. All that is, is some woman whop was bored as dirt was scrolling down and saw this Bill Kadiddlehoppers profile, and read it to pass the time. Upon her doing that, they send me a notice that somebody/she likes me. I open it up to see and its someone between 40 to 55 say, and there wanting men from ages 45 to 55.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I set my age brackets at, I believe 45 to 60


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I need a pick up truck.



Looking good in a pickup is one of my criteria.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you don't have to answer any of those Bill. just disregard it all. I don't recall having that but they must do that now. it is just a suggestion.just look at the profiles until you find someone who might be suitable and send her a post and cull, cull, cull. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I DONT answer ANY of them, and yes, I Cull CUll cull.

Some in my age bracket, or, that is to say, Im in their age bracket, Those are the hopeless ones who say from about their age to 99, who have the heading farmgirl, but have no profile, or who has a profile that is better fitted to a rancher, I will send them a note saying
What, if I may ask causes you to say your a FARM girl, Ive done that likely a couple doz times, and that's the only kind of response I have givin at all.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Bill if I'm not mistaken you're a Christian. have you tried Christian Mingle or similar sites? it's possible you might have better luck finding someone there. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im more interested in finding a farmette/gardener/homesteader than finding a Christian.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

All 3 of my Xs were Christians


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> ... What, if I may ask causes you to say your a FARM girl, Ive done that likely a couple doz times, and that's the only kind of response I have givin at all.


Bill, not trying to split hairs, and I KNOW that you're in OK, & looking for someone in OK where they ought to know the difference, BUT...

The states I lived in as a child and teenager, didn't HAVE ranches, everything was a farm. No matter WHAT they grew, hogs, cattle, horses, soybeans, or corn. I didn't know of anyone who didn't have a good sized garden for the family.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And your point is?? Everybody around us at home farmed in Kans and around St Joe Mo. So what. That aint here.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND< Im not crazy about hooking up with somebody from there cause they will have family there, which means I/we would have to take periodic trips up there, wherever that would be, and I H A T E traveling.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> They send out 2 types of notices.
> #1 Where they pic 6 profiles they say they picked SPECIFICALLY for me


Is this a feature you 'sign up' for, or do they just send you profiles?



> #2 The other is when they put on a pic of someone who has LIKED me. All that is, is some woman whop was bored as dirt was scrolling down and saw this Bill Kadiddlehoppers profile, and read it to pass the time. Upon her doing that, they send me a notice that somebody/she likes me. I open it up to see and its someone between 40 to 55 say, and there wanting men from ages 45 to 55.


Log in and go to the 'home' page.
On the left hand side of your screen click on "account settings" (3rd one from the bottom)
Click on "email preferences".
Make sure all the boxes are 'un checked'.
That will stop all the notifications.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> And your point is?? Everybody around us at home farmed in Kans and around St Joe Mo. So what. That aint here.


Well then, I'll just wish you all the luck you deserve!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Laura, I don't want them to close out the stuff they send me. I want them to send me people who are interested in MY AGE, and who are FARMERS/GARDENERS/HOMESTEADERS That shouldn't be so hard to do with their extensive client base and their years of operation.

Thank you Mammy for the kind condolences lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just got a like from a woman 58 who sent in a pic that has to be at least 10yrs old, a pic also of her horse, another of her dog, and another of her (im guessing) dad working on a storm celler.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

1. What makes you think the picture is 10 years old? You know, you could just ask her NICELY when the picture was taken and what was going on...might be a nice story. 

Sounds like she has pictures of things that are important to her.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tell me Mammy. Do you REALLY think she would tell me IF the pic is old or not??? IF so, I can get the causeway across the lake here and sell it to you cheap. lol. I imagine MOST women who send old pics, do so in hopes to snag a guy to talk, and let him get to know her. A little bit better than no pic at all.

BY THE WAY

I just got a like from a woman who sent me a pic of something taken point blank that looks like Alf


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Tell me Mammy. Do you REALLY think she would tell me IF the pic is old or not??? IF so, I can get the causeway across the lake here and sell it to you cheap. lol. I imagine MOST women who send old pics, do so in hopes to snag a guy to talk, and let him get to know her. A little bit better than no pic at all.
> 
> BY THE WAY
> 
> I just got a like from a woman who sent me a pic of something taken point blank that looks like Alf



Bill*, Search for the Good and the Beauty, inside Yourself-and others- and that is what You will find*


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Do you have your profile set up where it is CLEAR that you are looking for a 'beautiful woman between x and y age, that cooks, cleans, gardens, etc AND OTHERS NEED NOT APPLY????

There are two parts to the profile. The top part is about 'you'.........the bottom part is the place where you clearly spell out what you are looking for. Then you add photo's.

The bottom part is where you spell out exactly what you are looking for (kind like a recipe, or grocery list). Heck, if no one's paying attention, put it all in CAPS SO THEY CAN SEE IT......lol.

Be 100% honest about yourself, and what you seek, and that should eliminate all the unwanted nonsense.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't know what Bill is really searching for but I don't think he'll find it in this lifetime. by the way, who's Alf? ~Georgia


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Alf is an alien from a tv series in the 80's.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Tell me Mammy. Do you REALLY think she would tell me IF the pic is old or not??? IF so, I can get the causeway across the lake here and sell it to you cheap. lol. I imagine MOST women who send old pics, do so in hopes to snag a guy to talk, and let him get to know her. A little bit better than no pic at all.
> 
> BY THE WAY
> 
> I just got a like from a woman who sent me a pic of something taken point blank that looks like Alf


That may be her way of showing she has a sense of humor. At our age that may be the most important attribute. She may be a keeper for that alone.

You have to open yourself up to the possibilities and start the conversations. Trying to set up a sieve to produce a partner that meets 100% of your criteria is throwing the baby out with the bath water. 

No one is perfect. Go for what you consider are essential interests and if the rest are there consider yourself lucky. The real essential is that you feel comfortable talking and sharing with the other person. 

Can't talk or nothing to talk about, move on.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I would venture to say Bill has passed over many keepers in his time. ~Georgia


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> I would venture to say Bill has passed over many keepers in his time. ~Georgia


Well after having watched the ID network this month (free preview on Dish) I think Bill is wise to be cautious. There is a ton of downright homicidal women out there! They seem to love to prey on lonely men. If the guy has resources or not (that is what life insurance policies cover).

After seeing all of them I would be scared to death to put my name on a dating site. The seemingly nice ones that contact you are the worse. Bit like all those brides from oversea scams.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Tell me Mammy. Do you REALLY think she would tell me IF the pic is old or not??? IF so, I can get the causeway across the lake here and sell it to you cheap. lol. I imagine MOST women who send old pics, do so in hopes to snag a guy to talk, and let him get to know her. A little bit better than no pic at all.


And do you REALLY think she's lying....and WILL lie.... just because she doesn't look as horrible as you *THINK* she should?

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

NEWF I would venture that Bill has passed over many keepers in his time
MANY CREEPERS ALSO, more than likely. lol

Mammy for the age she stated, yes I don't think she looks horrible enough for the age she claims

And, yep that was the nose on Alf that was in her pic. But then again, It coulda been her lol.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, my younger (half) sister is two years younger than me and she LOOKS about 20 years younger, like she's in her late 40's. Not always lies, sometimes just good genes.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What? Your folks only had money enough for 1 pr of jeans, and she wore them lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I aint taken a chance. The proverbial SHE has either got alla what I want, OR IO can do well without her.

First u gals say Cull Cull Cull, Then you say Im throwing away keepers. Butt, That's just like a woman for ya. lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> What? Your folks only had money enough for 1 pr of jeans, and she wore them lol.


Yeah, and they only had one pair of skates for five kids and we ALL wore them...one skate at a time.....

Mon


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well, I aint taken a chance. The proverbial SHE has either got alla what I want, OR IO can do well without her.
> 
> First u gals say Cull Cull Cull, Then you say Im throwing away keepers. Butt, That's just like a woman for ya. lol


I don't think you want a gal/wife/girlfriend as much as you just want to stir up talk. 

Seems you want a gal, younger than you, which is what like 68 years old, who is pretty and very shapely, who also knows how to cook, plow, garden, and probably clean your house...hire a house keeper and keep your hands off her and be happy for what you do have!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U was doing so good Rich till you said, and shapely and also knows how to plow. Now that im down to 1/2 the acreage plowable, I can handle it myself. She don't need to be overly shapely. BUTT Im still hanging onto somewhat pretty. lol


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> U was doing so good Rich till you said, and shapely and also knows how to plow. Now that im down to 1/2 the acreage plowable, I can handle it myself. She don't need to be overly shapely. BUTT Im still hanging onto somewhat pretty. lol


Ok, so leave out the plowing part, my question would be for you, if I was one of these types of ladies, what do YOU bring to the table in the deal?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

" Im still hanging onto somewhat pretty. lol"

I understand Bill, there does have to be some sort of physical attraction....... but what you can't see from a photo is a sparkle in their eyes, or a very appealing mannerism,( I happen to like a man rolling up his sleeves for some odd reason :shrug or the way they walk, the sound of their voice.....any number of things that a picture cannot convey. 

I have had the experience of meeting someone who was very attractive in a photo yet when we met he was rude to the waitress, among other negative things, so any appeal he had totally evaporated.

I have also experienced the reverse, where the man's was okay yet his personality came through in ways that was awesome.

I guess my point is until you meet in person ya never really know.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

RichNC said:


> I don't think you want a gal/wife/girlfriend as much as you just want to stir up talk.!



Nailed it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well Rich, IF you were onna those ladies, as you say, youd just have to read my profile to find out about me. BUT, I don't think you LIKE me all that much, so I wouldn't have to worry about being LIKED by you LOL lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

rkintn I know what I want/need to hear. I know what range of beauty ill settle for. When I hear those words from someone close by preferably, from the mouth of that woman whose in my range oas to looks, Ill sure check it out.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

vicker said:


> I'm gonna die of something. A little redhead with "Trouble" on her tailgate sounds like a perfectly good way to go.


Immediately is one thing, lingering is another.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Had 2 gals outa 9 FO sent me tonight. one was 52, and one was 57. BOTh had there age ranges from 18 to 99


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> Had 2 gals outa 9 FO sent me tonight. one was 52, and one was 57. BOTh had there age ranges from 18 to 99


Kind of sad for all the guys who who turned 100 last week and missed out on both of them.

Bill is what is known as a tire kicker. Walks around the lot kicking the tires on all the vehicles but never signs on the dotted line and drives one home.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, That's why my feet look the way they do LOL.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Had 2 gals outa 9 FO sent me tonight. one was 52, and one was 57. BOTh had there age ranges from 18 to 99



I think this is what is shown if no specific age is picked.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Very true.
Mine is set 45-55
For me personally (at age 50) I have nothing in common with a 25 year old, nor do I have much in common(life experience wise) with a 75 year old.
5 years older or younger is what works for me.

I shy away from profiles where men that are 45-55 have their set "20's and older".
Needless to say; I haven't had one date yet!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

The men that I am interested in are to far away. 
I am letting my membership expire.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

roadless said:


> The men that I am interested in are to far away.
> I am letting my membership expire.


That sucks. I'm sorry.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh Bill you must know it's because they didn't fill out that part of their profile. who wants a 99 year old anyway? on the other hand some older people men and women are very well preserved in later years. I remember years ago reading about this lady in England lady something or other( after all it was about 30 years ago. I got an excellent memory but I can't be expected to remember everything now can I? I did say on another thread I was a voracious reader) anyway young men were very attracted to her way up in her 90's. I think she use to bathe in goats milk and other things.

take Betty Dodson in these days for instance. she was 70 or so when she had a boyfriend that was 26. they lasted 10 years and he was the one that went after her and if I'm not mistaken it wasn't him that left her. she's still living a full life at 86 or so. 

it's a funny thing . men can have women many years younger and people don't bat an eye but let a woman do the same thing and the least they will say about her is she's a fool. it's envy of course!

now girls if you haven't heard of Betty Dodson and you decide to google her and you come across stuff that might offend you. don't say I didn't warn ya. ~Georgia


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I need a pick up truck.


Does it have to run?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> oh Bill you must know it's because they didn't fill out that part of their profile. who wants a 99 year old anyway? on the other hand some older people men and women are very well preserved in later years. I remember years ago reading about this lady in England lady something or other( after all it was about 30 years ago. I got an excellent memory but I can't be expected to remember everything now can I? I did say on another thread I was a voracious reader) anyway young men were very attracted to her way up in her 90's. I think she use to bathe in goats milk and other things.
> 
> take Betty Dodson in these days for instance. she was 70 or so when she had a boyfriend that was 26. they lasted 10 years and he was the one that went after her and if I'm not mistaken it wasn't him that left her. she's still living a full life at 86 or so.
> 
> ...


Older women are great. I've never been disappointed about anything related to age.


----------

